# Mythical line in Utah



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Utah Federal Railway.
Built to fill the gap after the Union Pacific railgangs got lost building the intercontinental railroad.
Rumor has it, John Ford paid locals $4.00 a day to shovel sand over the tracks to film _Stagecoach_ in 1939.
Ran out of money and couldn't pay them to dig 'em up after filming.

So, you won't find the track in Monument Valley today


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You better chain those logs down better, the RR police are going to ticket you.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Chains, we don't need no stinking chains!*

In almost every picture of real world logging operations, I do not see chains used. After several mishaps on the Utah Federal Railway, the General Manager demanded the use of fishing line to tie down the logs, (barely visible in operation and the picture.)

However, I think I will re-design the steel keepers taller like prototypes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If they didn't use chains, they had rails high enough not to need anything to retain the logs.

However, I found a number of pictures of real railroads using chains.

Lots of them had no apparent tie-downs.









Many sported chain tie-downs

















And some have cable tie-downs.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*High Baller put out to pasture*

Mantua


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*new (to the line) switcher*

Getting a new switcher beefed up to support the logging line. Air compressor was too small.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Saved from the scrap yard in FLorida.
Bought it for a dollar but the Atlantic Coast line charged us $4000.00 to ship it west.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Air brush trouble*

Could be my paint is too old.
Doesn't help when the bottle falls off the airbrush.
Wrinkled paint on the air tank.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> You better chain those logs down better, the RR police are going to ticket you.


They're coming for you, Dennis!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Superbly unique Dennis, hope to see more.


----------

